# Computer is suddenly slow



## Faq1456 (Mar 1, 2009)

Two days ago my computer was running completely smooth and normal, but over night when i turned off the computer something must of happened because the next day, yesterday, it was running incredibly slow, start up was normal but then sometimes my computer would crash and get BSOD (Blue screen of death) later i found out it was my usb hardware crashing it so i updated it from device manager and no more BSOD but that didnt change that it was still slow, putting the computer to sleep to more than 15 minutes and waking it back up took 8 minutes. I tried to fix this by first seeing if it was a virus causing it, i scanned my whole computer and i found nothing, then i scanned for malware and adware. i found only one adware and deleted it, then i did a disk clean up, all these didn't change much, so i defragged my computer, it helped a little bit a little faster but occasionally everything would just freeze from opening something up or right clicking. Sometimes it gets so bad i need to go to safe mode, later, i got an error it said: 

"Werfault.exe - Applacation Error
The instruction at 0x6c2e76ca refrenced memory at 0x6c2e76ca. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of 0xc0000185.

Click on Ok to terminate the program
Click on Cancel to debug the program

It then gave me the choice, Ok and Cancel ofcourse, i had no idea what this meant so i just pressed Cancel and hope for the best, I've also ran into allot of windows Explorer errors that say " Windows Explorer has stopped working. Windows is checking for a solution to the problem" all it then does is exit everything so all i can see is my background image then it shows all my stuff as if it was rebooting without actually turning off the computer.

Can someone please help? I've tried everything and i was up all last night trying to figure this out but i can't solve it. Im on a Laptop if it helps.
any suggestions will be helpful and advice. thanks for your time. and i hope i can fix this


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Faq1456 said:


> "Werfault.exe - Applacation Error
> The instruction at 0x6c2e76ca refrenced memory at 0x6c2e76ca. The required data was not placed into memory because of an I/O error status of *0xc0000185*.


Hi - 

Your HDD may be failing.

0xc0000185 = STATUS_IO_DEVICE_ERROR = an I/O error occurred.

If the USB device(s) are unplugged, the HDD is the likely culprit.

- Run *chkdsk /r* 

- Run HDD Diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Start with SeaTools for DOS.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

